# 88 Tracker Pro17 project



## trackerpuzzle (Feb 8, 2015)

Hello everyone, I want to start my build thread off with a thanks to Tinboats.net and all it's members! =D> Awesome forums full of great info, ideas, and tips.
I'm already waist deep in my rebuild . She has all the typical early riveted tracker issues that many others have tackled in their threads on here. So I have no real questions at this point , but sure I will have some for you guys soon. I'm going to start uploading pics (think I have it figured out) to get to the point I'm at in this project.


----------



## trackerpuzzle (Feb 8, 2015)

Picked this boat up the first of last year for $800. Gauges were all gone , boat wiring was a mess (engine harness was all good) , trolling motor was junk , has an 88 Yamaha 40 , kid I got it from said it ran good but left him stranded a couple times  . He also said the PO (his uncle) said the oil injection pump does not work so he just mixed the fuel. So that's what I have been doing. I looked through the engine pretty close , and found a crack in the fuel filter housing. Replaced that along with the fuel tank and line. She fired up and ran like a top.
Did some wiring for
console switches
bilge pump
livewell
lights 
I used the boat all summer! 
She fired up and ran good every time.


----------



## trackerpuzzle (Feb 8, 2015)

Over this winter my plans were to

1. Fix the rotted plywood flooring in the center section of the boat ( that no matter how many times you tell your buddies not to step right there, they manage to find and almost smash the console. lol ) 

2. Fix the leaks.


Well I pulled the carpet up no big surprise rotted ply and crappy water logged foam


----------



## trackerpuzzle (Feb 8, 2015)

Had not planned on doing anything with the front or rear decks other than some new carpet (foam appeared to be dry), fix some broken rivets on the hatch lid hinges.


----------



## trackerpuzzle (Feb 8, 2015)

Well after reading through some other tracker builds on here I decided all the foam had to be updated . I was also worried the livewell drain hose that was inside the foam could be leaking.


----------



## trackerpuzzle (Feb 8, 2015)

Got her all gutted out , 







has some corrosion on and under the rear three ribs on the inside










and a few corrosion holes in the chines directly under the rib corrosion


----------



## trackerpuzzle (Feb 8, 2015)

Got super lucky before I started on this project and ran across a warehouse that had a bunch 4x4's (used shipping container load bracing)
that they were going to toss. So I made me up a couple garage gantry's to get her off the trailer 










and a couple rolling stands to put her on


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 8, 2015)

Sweet project, looks like you are well on your way.


----------



## trackerpuzzle (Feb 8, 2015)

Had some buddies come and give me a hand flipping her over 




been working on cleaning the bottom up 
Lots of 5200 to remove


----------



## trackerpuzzle (Feb 8, 2015)

thanks huntinfool , I almost have the thread caught up to where the project is.


----------



## JMill (Feb 8, 2015)

Looking good! I'm doing the same on a TXS, I imagine they're the same hull, just a few differences. How's that 5200 dry? Hard or gummy?


----------



## trackerpuzzle (Feb 8, 2015)

Have a few keel rivets broke 




and have stress cracks at both ends of the three center ribs


----------



## trackerpuzzle (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks JMill ,
I'm waching your thread ,looking good as well, 
I'm not putting any on yet , trying to get it all off. Lol
some that I was trying to remove was a little gummy feeling , but most was pretty firm but flexible.


----------



## trackerpuzzle (Feb 8, 2015)

Got the stress cracks cleaned up pretty good 




Plans were to keep the bare aluminum on the bottom but it has some pitting where she sits on the bunks , so it's going to get a little epoxy and steelflex or wetlander 




Got one side of the bottom wire brushed around the rivets and sanded with 120 grit


----------



## trackerpuzzle (Feb 9, 2015)

I drilled the rivets to remove the three center ribs to access the inside of the stress cracks 
Trying to get her to the welder , was a nice weekend so he had other stuff to do 

And that's where I'm at , A boat totally tore up and full of holes LOL


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 9, 2015)

Don't stop, move on to another project on her and get the welding done later.


----------



## JMill (Feb 9, 2015)

Are you planning on welding all of your keel rivets up? Or the problem ones? I came damn close to welding that whole sucker up, but I know how aluminum does, it'll look like the Sierra Nevada when I'd get done with it. lol


----------



## starzstuff (Feb 9, 2015)

Nice looking project. Interested to see how this turns out.


----------



## trackerpuzzle (Feb 9, 2015)

JMill said:


> Are you planning on welding all of your keel rivets up? Or the problem ones? I came damn close to welding that whole sucker up, but I know how aluminum does, it'll look like the Sierra Nevada when I'd get done with it. lol




I was going to just the replace the few broken keel rivets , but it looks like there is some corrosion under the keel around them . 
I'm already removing several of the ribs(to get at the top side of the cracks for repair) , that I will have to re-rivet . So I figure by the time I get them done I will be a master "rivet~oir" so what's another 50 or 60 :LOL2: to remove and replace to clean up under the keel.


----------



## trackerpuzzle (Feb 9, 2015)

starzstuff said:


> Nice looking project. Interested to see how this turns out.




thx starzstuff
I'm saving all the cans from the beer I'm drinking while working on this boat 
(if it all goes bad I can sell them and the hull for scrap and buy a kayak) :lol:


----------



## JMill (Feb 9, 2015)

Lol awesome. What kind of rivets do you plan on using? Solid? Or do they make "pop" style closed end rivets in 1/4" size?


----------



## trackerpuzzle (Feb 9, 2015)

I got some solid aluminum rivets ordered this evening from jay-cee , I know I will probably need more.
got some of the current size in the ribs and keel 3/16 x 7/16
and some 1/4 x 7/16 for any that may need to be drilled a little bigger
a bucking bar
and the bits for my air hammer 

Plan on doing some practice with this stuff when I get it , as I have no experience in it .
Anyone with any pointers , advise is always welcome 

other than that just going to keep sanding and cleaning the bottom till I can get her welded


----------



## trackerpuzzle (Feb 9, 2015)

JMill said:


> Lol awesome. What kind of rivets do you plan on using? Solid? Or do they make "pop" style closed end rivets in 1/4" size?




Are the keel rivets 1/4" 
I haven't removed any yet , I thought they were 3/16" also , definitely need more if that's the case


----------



## DarynCashmark (Feb 10, 2015)

Man, I am loving your cranes, dollies, not sure what the proper terminology is but, wow they are cool! Build is looking good so far brotha!!!


----------



## JMill (Feb 10, 2015)

Yessir, atleast on mine they were 1/4"


----------



## JMill (Feb 10, 2015)

trackerpuzzle said:


> Got the stress cracks cleaned up pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You've got me worried about my hull where the bunks rest now! Guess I'll be yanking her off the trailer and doing a through search. Sheesh! Does it ever end?? Lol. I'm already scatter brained enough on what I'm going to do each day!


----------



## trackerpuzzle (Feb 11, 2015)

DarynCashmark said:


> Man, I am loving your cranes, dollies, not sure what the proper terminology is but, wow they are cool! Build is looking good so far brotha!!!


lol thanks - not sure I would have done all that If I would have had to buy the 4x4's , but they worked great . 







Jmill said:


> You've got me worried about my hull where the bunks rest now! Guess I'll be yanking her off the trailer and doing a through search. Sheesh! Does it ever end?? Lol. I'm already scatter brained enough on what I'm going to do each day!


lol haha that will probably be the easiest part of the whole project , don't know what caused the pitting , from what I have read on here could have been from treated lumber being used on the bunks or from letting salt water dry on the bunk carpet(the boat originally came from Georgia) I would give her a peek just for peace of mind


----------



## trackerpuzzle (Feb 14, 2015)

making progress , nothing too interesting. Got the exterior of the hull about 90% prepped. Would be done but I flipped the hull back over so I can get it back on the trailer & take to the welder.

got about 4' of this left to clean off




Been really going through the "Sanding Aid" :LOL2: 




flipped it back over last night and started doing *MORE* sanding and prep on the inside today








Also I got my rivets this week and played with a couple of them in some scrap . I had read somewhere that using an air hammer instead of a fancy "rivet gun" 
is like using a sledge hammer vs. a body hammer . After bucking ( correct terminology?) a few test rivets in some scrap I'm pretty confident it will work just fine with the pressure turned down and short bursts .


----------



## Skiffing (Feb 14, 2015)

Very nice work. Lot's of elbow grease ...... and other lubrication gets the job done.


----------



## Bigsho69 (Feb 16, 2015)

Working on your twin boat. Cant wait to see how yours turns out.


----------



## trackerpuzzle (Feb 21, 2015)

Skiffing said:


> Very nice work. Lot's of elbow grease ...... and other lubrication gets the job done.


thanks Skiffing 






Bigsho69 said:


> Working on your twin boat. Cant wait to see how yours turns out.


yea I think I got the big'ol leaky twin though . Hope it all goes smooth for you !


----------



## trackerpuzzle (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## trackerpuzzle (Feb 21, 2015)

Had 6 broken keel rivets total. With them , and the three center ribs removed was able to flex the bottom of the boat enough to look between the keel and hull . Not corroded! Yippie


----------



## trackerpuzzle (Feb 21, 2015)

Got the three rear ribs out























lots of crap to clean









I think with this and all of the rivets I have removed I have around 190 holes :shock: 
should have just put some caulk on the 6 leaky ones and went fishing :LOL2:


----------



## DarynCashmark (Feb 21, 2015)

Looking good bud! You should have chosen "Rivetmaster" as your nickname for the forum. That is a lot of rivets! That hull is going to be better than a new one when you are done.


----------



## trackerpuzzle (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks Daryn , hopefully it don't turn into a "rivet disaster" :lol: 




Took a break from the deconstruction to do a little reconstruction. I got the patch panels made. Probably could make them in 10 min. with a break and shear, took me alittle bit longer by hand.





wish I had a welder in my garage! (and could weld aluminum) :lol: 





thin coat of 5200 fast cure and some temporary bolts (will be replaced with rivets when the ribs are reinstalled)





Had good squeeze out all the way around the plate . I only installed one today , so I could put my drop light close for a little heat overnight
Feels GOOD to do something going in the opposite direction no matter how small :LOL2:


----------



## DarynCashmark (Feb 25, 2015)

Wow, that patch plate looks Super Pro brotha! That fit looks almost perfect from the photos! Really nice work. Going to be done before ya know it.


----------



## JMill (Feb 26, 2015)

Awesome idea! Looking good man


----------



## thill (Feb 28, 2015)

I love how you invented a break out of angle iron and some clamps!

Two thumbs up!!!

But for what it's worth, if you look in your phone book under "steel supply" or "Welders" or "Metal Fabricators", you should be able to find a qualified welder locally. I've done this several times, and it seems that they all have a soft-spot for boat projects! To weld those plates in, Dominion Steel in Fredericksburg, VA would probably charge $20. They re-welded a complete transom cap for me for $60, and it was pretty complicated.

I've given this advice to a number of people, and they all came back later with big thanks. Just figured I'd mention this, since you are still in the middle of it. It saves a TON of time to just take it to them and have them buzz all the bad spots. Then you can run an angle grinder over them to flatten them out, and go from there.

Either way, best wishes!

-Tony


----------



## trackerpuzzle (Mar 1, 2015)

*WELDER*! I don't need no stinkin welder. I got "ree-vits" 8) 






Yea wish I had a go to shop close by
thanks for the comments guys


----------



## trackerpuzzle (Mar 28, 2015)

The welder that was going to weld up my cracks kept putting me off , so they got some patches also. 



got all the ribs riveted back in , and the broken keel rivets replaced Hull is Done!!! YEA (except for thru hull stuff) 



got the steelflex done







got the sheet foam in the floor



and started assembling the rear puzzle












man I'm ready to go fishing already


----------



## DarynCashmark (Apr 3, 2015)

Puzzle: Your build is coming along great bud! I love how your steelflex turned out. How was it to work with?


----------



## trackerpuzzle (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks Daryn , the steelflex was like trying to roll on roofing tar :lol: . Says not to use under 60 deg. , and the day I applied it was only about 65 so I'm sure that was part of it . I did as others said and spread it out with a squeegee and then rolled it to smooth , I'm happy with it , should keep any rivets that may loosen up from leaking . 


Got the puzzle of the rear deck all put back together and the foam poured in the sides. 

Then started on the front structure , took a little while to figure out , but I knew I didn't want to put it back how it was .
















ran a little short on my foam , I got some old pool noodles I will "top off" that compartment with. I ended up using a 2 gal kit of the 2 lb and a 1 gal kit of the 4 lb , had to heat my garage to try to get up to 70 deg. to pour so it probably would have been enough if it had been warmer . I didn't calculate the amount I needed just guessed. Close enough  
















cut in a rod locker , and put a patch on the useless center access (putting a top hatch on the deck)




my carpet came in . got the 20oz. from bassboatseats . Nice carpet , a lot better than the lowes stuff I put in the storage compartments, and it matches the compartments nicely  




Thought I had all the cleaning/ wire wheeling done! 2 more side panels to do #-o I may be ready to go fishing by fall


----------



## Gators5220 (Apr 8, 2015)

Comin together nicely, cool homemade bender idea man.


----------



## ajmac (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm a noob here, but I do some TiG welding and weld aluminum. Something to consider is that not all aluminum is really weldable. Usually when aluminum is riveted together they use something like 7000 series, which "can" be welded but will crack. Aluminum ladders are a good example of this. Just thought I'd throw my 2 cents, and it could be the boat is 4041 or some alloy that welds great, just thought that it was something to consider. Project is lookin good!


----------



## kofkorn (Apr 10, 2015)

Per this original Tracker pamphlet, the hull is made of .072" 5052 aluminum. Not sure how that welds, but I thought I'd throw that out there for info.




Original PDF's (better resolution)

View attachment BROCHURE - 1.pdf

View attachment BROCHURE - 2.pdf


----------



## DarynCashmark (Apr 11, 2015)

Tpuzzle: Build is looking good! Is that a 2 or car garage you converted to storage up front? Man oh man, that will be nice to have all that space!  

Kofkorn: What a cool brochure! Just finished a restoration on a Pro 17 too. Thanks for posting. It was fun to look at the old ad!


----------



## trackerpuzzle (Apr 22, 2015)

Gators5220 said:


> Comin together nicely, cool homemade bender idea man.


Thanks Gators5220



ajmac said:


> I'm a noob here, but I do some TiG welding and weld aluminum. Something to consider is that not all aluminum is really weldable. Usually when aluminum is riveted together they use something like 7000 series, which "can" be welded but will crack. Aluminum ladders are a good example of this. Just thought I'd throw my 2 cents, and it could be the boat is 4041 or some alloy that welds great, just thought that it was something to consider. Project is lookin good!


Thanks ajmac . I wish I could weld it! I would be done by now! I went the riveted patch route.



kofkorn said:


> Per this original Tracker pamphlet, the hull is made of .072" 5052 aluminum. Not sure how that welds, but I thought I'd throw that out there for info.


Kofkorn , nice post on the pamphlet! Great info. I got to get me one of the old school BPS hats and recreate the photo when I'm done :lol: 
Your thread is one I read over several times before I started my project , great job man . Sure makes it a lot easier to see pics of what's under this and behind that before you start. thanks man! Good fishing!!!







DarynCashmark said:


> Tpuzzle: Build is looking good! Is that a 2 or car garage you converted to storage up front? Man oh man, that will be nice to have all that space!


Thanks Daryn . Sure it will still not be enough!! 

got the main floor sealed and installed . The marine ply has some nice grain with spar on it (next boat may just have that instead of carpet  



more carpet



more carpet!!







Built a seat box like you guys with the newer trackers  



















Got my seats in from bassboatseats.com !!!!!!!!! 







more carpet I ran short 10 more feet ordered . ORDER A COUPLE EXTRA FEET!!! #-o I added the seat box and front hatch to my plans after I measured for carpet and I forgot about the lower console and side control cover . OOPS  



Getting so close !!!!!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 22, 2015)

Coming along nicely - great work =D>


----------



## kofkorn (Apr 22, 2015)

trackerpuzzle said:


> Kofkorn , nice post on the pamphlet! Great info. I got to get me one of the old school BPS hats and recreate the photo when I'm done :lol:



 You need to start growing the beard now to complete the look!

Nice job on the build. Keep it going!


----------



## huntinfool (Apr 22, 2015)

Looks nice.


----------

